# What's special about Modern Arnis?



## The Game (May 4, 2006)

I asked a similar question in the balintawak area. Wondering what makes "Modern" Arnis special, how wide spread it is, etc.  Also, what makes it "Modern"> Is there an "Ancient" Arnis, or "Clasical" Arnis as well?


----------



## stickarts (May 4, 2006)

There are many things that makes modern arnis special. I will get the ball rolling and hope to hear posts from others.
The founder, GM Remy Presas made it special. He was a gifted man who influenced the lives of people around the world, not only in their martial arts training , but personally as a mentor.
More thoughts from anyone else......?


----------



## Tarot (May 4, 2006)

The way the question is phrased makes it seem like you want people to defend this art.  Hopefully this is not your intention.

I will tell you exactly why I love Modern Arnis.  Modern Arnis is not a rigid art, instead it is smooth and flows nicely.  For every move there is a counter.  For every block there is a check to make sure what you just blocked doesn't get away.  I like this a great deal. When I studied TKD (and please don't think I'm knocking TKD because I'm not, I have respect for all arts.), we blocked and then went in for a move.  To me, it makes more sense to check after a block.  Insurance if you will.  This art teaches you how to move with your opponent instead of being a brick wall trying to stop them.  You learn how to be able to use their power to help defend yourself.

I love that this art has weapons.  These weapons become an extension of yourself.  Because of this, one becomes more self aware and more understanding of body mechanics.  Every move you learn can translate to another move.  If you learn an opened handed move, that move can also be done with sticks, with a knife, with a sword and vice versa.  

For me, this art has it all and I'm eternally grateful I discovered it.  :asian:

For more information on the history of MA, check out the Wikipedia page.


----------



## The Game (May 4, 2006)

Tarot said:
			
		

> The way the question is phrased makes it seem like you want people to defend this art.  Hopefully this is not your intention
> 
> ....
> 
> For more information on the history of MA, check out the Wikipedia page.



No disrespect intended, just curious 

Thanks for the info link too


----------



## Tarot (May 4, 2006)

You are most welcome!


----------



## The Game (May 4, 2006)

stickarts said:
			
		

> There are many things that makes modern arnis special. I will get the ball rolling and hope to hear posts from others.
> The founder, GM Remy Presas made it special. He was a gifted man who influenced the lives of people around the world, not only in their martial arts training , but personally as a mentor.
> More thoughts from anyone else......?


I found this: http://martialtalk.com/remy


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 5, 2006)

The Game said:
			
		

> I found this: http://martialtalk.com/remy


That was a memorial site I put together shortly after his passing. A number of his friends and students sent in some memories and pictures. I've found that over the years, many of those who were around him had an almost unending supply of little stories, which they freely share, keeping his memory alive.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 5, 2006)

The Game said:
			
		

> I asked a similar question in the balintawak area. Wondering what makes "Modern" Arnis special, how wide spread it is, etc.  Also, what makes it "Modern"> Is there an "Ancient" Arnis, or "Clasical" Arnis as well?


"Modern" Arnis is what I refer to as a hybrid martial art. At it's core, are classical Filipino systems such as Balintawak, Arnis, Escrima, etc.  It's also been blended with small circle jujutsu, kenpo, wing chun and a number of other arts/ideas which GM Presas explored during the arts 40+ year development. "Classic" Arnis, from what I've heard is less structured, more free flowing, and tends to be done in a bit harder way.  One of the things Remy did was change the target from the body/hand to the stick, thereby making it a little safer to practice. His extensive Karate background also played a part in influencing his evolution of his art.  I'm sure there are a number of "long timers" lurking here who can pop in and give a better answer than I though on the more specific differences, etc.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 5, 2006)

From my understanding and limited experience of the art, Modern Arnis is special in that it is a more complete self-defence system (empty hand techniques are more concentrated upon than in most other Arnis systems, IIRC) than its parent art. 

Correct me if I'm wrong. 

Finally, as others have mentioned, GM Presas, the man, made it special, as well.  :asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (May 7, 2006)

The Professor also emphasized that this was an art for "Self-defense". The empty-hand portion of the art concentrated on the fact that the practioner wasn't going to be walking around carrying a Bolo or stick.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 7, 2006)

Going to the "Whats Special" about it....

I liked the fact that at the beginner stages, it seemed 'simple'.  By that, it was broken into small bites, which easily got through the brain fog I had at the time.  It was easy to "jump right in" and start learning, where other systems seem to try and teach you complex 70+ movement forms.


----------

